# Wood Barter's First Centurion!



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

A well-deserved congratulations go out to the  coger a.k.a Mike1950 for being the first member to reach a reputation level of 100 (insert huge applause audio). 

I kid a lot but kidding aside, Mike no one deserves it more than you. You have volunteered your time and talent to help the forum become what it is, and you sell some of the most awesome wood on the planet at some of the best prices anywhere. Thank you for being a member here (and for putting up with me sometimes) and please accept my heartfelt congratulations. 

 
Speech! Speech! Speech!


----------



## Brink (Oct 6, 2013)

[attachment=32178]


----------



## phinds (Oct 6, 2013)

Yea Mike !!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> A well-deserved congratulations go out to the  coger a.k.a Mike1950 for being the first member to reach a reputation level of 100 (insert huge applause audio).
> 
> I kid a lot but kidding aside, Mike no one deserves it more than you. You have volunteered your time and talent to help the forum become what it is, and you sell some of the most awesome wood on the planet at some of the best prices anywhere. Thank you for being a member here (and for putting up with me sometimes) and please accept my heartfelt congratulations.
> 
> ...



CONGRATES MIKE AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS HIS AGE :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 6, 2013)

congrat for you mike..


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, Mike! Too bad they all go away with the new software!:wacko1::blum2:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

SENC said:


> Thanks, Mike! Too bad they all go away with the new software!:wacko1::blum2:



I'm still in an arm wresting match about it with the developers. I haven't been put totally down yet - I have not yet begun to fight . . .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike has cruised the forum twice since posting this and hasn't seen it yet. I'm thinking we ought to dock him 10 rep points for not looking through new posts thoroughly. 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 6, 2013)

Way to go Mike. Couldn't have happened to a nice fella!!!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 6, 2013)

Speech Speech!!!! Mike tells us how you did it so that the rest of us can join your ranks.

Congrats and heres to another 100 Reps.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah ya shouldn't of. I looked in a couple times and did miss this, had a busy day. Barb and George showed up- a honey do list and a quest for stuff for Kathie's new project- she thinks I need something to do- so she got a new project- a house to fix up. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

Thanks Kevin and all- It has been a fun almost 2 years now- the hundred kind of surprised me. There were not very many members in the beginning and it took forever to get to 1. Lots of very nice people made that hundred mark very worthwhile.
Hopefully we just keep growing and get better. Thanks all of you but you all are the 100 so pat yourselfs on the back............


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

PS...... Mr Duck- I will get even for that comment. :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> PS...... Mr Duck- I will get even for that comment. :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::dash2::dash2::dash2:



 sorry mike i was even running around to all the stores trying to find a hundred candles:rotflmao3::


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > A well-deserved congratulations go out to the  coger a.k.a Mike1950 for being the first member to reach a reputation level of 100 (insert huge applause audio).
> ...


Now that's funny! All kidding aside, congrats my friend.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats Mike! You deserve it!


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats mike And happy birthday!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike is it your birthday too?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike is it your birthday too?



You guys are always pickin on the meek quiet ol coger- remember he loves getting even!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay that's a relief then I thought maybe I missed it by a year. 100 is centurion, what is the word for 101?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> what is the word for 101?


Dalmatian.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > what is the word for 101?
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 6, 2013)

And I just added another... yes, Mike, well deserved. A Centurion! How's that make you feel?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike - Congratulations. This is a major accomplishment, but no surprise really. When I think of the culture of WB I think of you as a significant part of that. I think that thought is shared by many and when I think through it 100 is no surprise but well deserved. 
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

centurian is that one of those mythical warriors with those goffy helmets and a sword and armor. cant wait to see it on ya ol cougar. i saw daffy duck dress up like that in a cartoon once. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: halloweens comeing soon ya know:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink (Oct 7, 2013)

[attachment=32261]


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice job Mike. You do indeed deserve them all and then some. Congratulations on them, cheers to the next 100+


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Way to go, Mike.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

I noticed that the other day, I think I gave him his 100th. I wish I would have realized before I posted the rep and made mention of it.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I noticed that the other day, I think I gave him his 100th. I wish I would have realized before I posted the rep and made mention of it.....



With some of the comments I am not sure if I should thank you Chris or be mad at you- Thanks Chris!!! 

Daffy duck and a centurion outfit- Bad thing is I remember that cartoon. 

Dave I will wear it- why don't you dig it out of your closet. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

